# Golf Irons UK - Club refurbishing



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone has used the Business above to refurbish older sets of irons? 

I use a 6 year old set of Titleist CB's (that I love) and they are definitely showing the signs of age expected from forged heads. I don't want to get a new set as I'm happy with the performance of mine. However, these guys offer what looks like a decent refurbishing service. They also offer the Cerakote finish that means I could have my irons looking like brand new again.. 

Some of the pictures look stunning, and the prices aren't too bad when compared to buying a new set of irons..





So, any feedback at all?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 9, 2019)

I would say its all very well showing the backside of the irons, but what are the faces like? Do they fil and smooth the dings and dents, and if so how does that affect the ball being probably a different material used. Also how does it affect the grooves, or do they redo them as well?

Just my initial thoughts that all


----------



## robbeh32 (Apr 9, 2019)

Maybe they do backs only


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2019)

A picture showing the faces..



They claim to machine cut the grooves back to spec. They also claim that there is no change in feel or weight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2019)

Really like the look,but Iâ€™d be worried about how theyâ€™ll look after a few rounds. 
How much Â£ are we talking?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Really like the look,but Iâ€™d be worried about how theyâ€™ll look after a few rounds.
How much Â£ are we talking?
		
Click to expand...

The Cerakote is Â£150 for the first 5 irons then Â£25 per club after that. I've just enquired as to whether that includes the refurbishment as well. I think it does, but best to check before committing. 
If it's Â£175 plus postage I'm going to get it done. They do look amazing ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2019)

They


bluewolf said:



			The Cerakote is Â£150 for the first 5 irons then Â£25 per club after that. I've just enquired as to whether that includes the refurbishment as well. I think it does, but best to check before committing.
If it's Â£175 plus postage I'm going to get it done. They do look amazing ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

They stunning - not normally a fan of the black irons but they have been done very well


----------



## Dando (Apr 9, 2019)

Iâ€™m tempted to get my irons done as I think theyâ€™ll look stunning in black


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			The Cerakote is Â£150 for the first 5 irons then Â£25 per club after that. I've just enquired as to whether that includes the refurbishment as well. I think it does, but best to check before committing.
If it's Â£175 plus postage I'm going to get it done. They do look amazing ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not a bad price. 
Guess youâ€™ll be rocking iron covers after?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 9, 2019)

Look so good that if they don't work out you could always keep them for decoration.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Thatâ€™s not a bad price.
Guess youâ€™ll be rocking iron covers after?
		
Click to expand...

Never. Ever. Maybe. No. 
That's put a spanner in it. I need to invent something that keeps the heads apart in the bag but doesn't make me look like a muppet ðŸ¤”


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 9, 2019)

Iâ€™ve just enquired to get my wedges done in a cerakote finish. They are only 40 or so miles from me, so would be interesting to see


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 9, 2019)

I had a cerakote finish done on a putter and I worry about the overall durability to be frank. 

Maybe it's improved over the years but the bottom of my putter showed signs of wear fairly quickly. 

Also just be aware that you will lose metal from the face as they blast them.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 9, 2019)

To be fair they look awesome with the black and orange


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 9, 2019)

I would always worry about the removal of metal from the face and grooves and the effect on the durability.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 10, 2019)

I had a set of vokey wedges refurbished in black, they look fantastic HOWEVER the coating does scratch, mark and wear off relatively quickly especially when you use them in bunkers, personally I don't mind the worn look, but if you want them looking like the pictures I would say don't bother, I also think the feel off the face of the club is slightly more 'clicky'


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 10, 2019)

I bought a set that were already done.  The finish does wear over time as do all black clubs. 


I didn't look after them nor dry them etc so there is rust spots also. 

Will try and post some photos later this evening.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Apr 10, 2019)

I've got a putter with Andy (Golf Irons UK) at the minute. Most helpful - he lives in the sticks it seems. He's only 10 miles up the road so decided rather than risk posting I'd drop it off. I couldn't find his house, he said I was welcome to phone and he would talk me through it. Still no luck, so he agreed to meet at a local restaurant car park to discuss what work I wanted and was brilliant. Just waiting to receive it back now.....excited!


----------



## NorwichBanana (Apr 15, 2019)

I've since collected my Putter and was lucky enough to have a look at some other work Andy was doing. Safe to say his work is simply brilliant. I'd have no worries or concerns about sending more clubs to him in future for repairs that's for sure.


----------

